# Monarch 10EE Tool Room Lathe - $10500 (South Lake Tahoe, CA)



## MrWhoopee

I don't usually post ads without pictures, or this expensive, but its a 10EE.









						Monach 10EE Tool Room Lathe Made in the USA!!!!!
					

The Cadillac of toolroom lathes.... The Monarch 10EE. They don't change hands often, especially not in this great condition. This machine is extremely accurate, made in the USA at a time when cast...



					reno.craigslist.org


----------



## cjtoombs

No pictures makes me worry about what shape it's in.  A 10EE is a nice lathe, but for that price it should be in very nice shape.


----------



## cjtoombs

Just checked eBay, the highest one on the sold listing was 7500, then two others for significantly less than that.  There were a number on the regular listings buy it now in the 5000 range.  So for 10k+ it had better be in like new condition and very well tooled.


----------



## kb58

Maybe in other areas. The 2-3 I've seen on CG in SoCal had asking prices of $11-14K. Granted, that's asking price.


----------



## Winegrower

I am really curious about how good the EE is...could somebody who has experience here please comment on how it might compare to other lathes?   For example, what could I do with an EE that would only be harder, less accurate, slower, etc. compared to a 10” Logan or 14” Takisawa?


----------



## Karl_T

That's easy. The 10EE is the finest lathe ever made in this size range. Once you own one, its hard to go back to anything else.


----------



## Chuck K

I had one for years.  I always likened it to dropping the machete and picking up the scalpel when I went from the south bend to the monarch.


----------



## Winegrower

Ok, thanks.   Could you please elaborate a bit?   Maybe it’s too subjective to describe, but for most products I like, there are some specifics that are worth naming.   Maybe it’s the feel of the controls, the precision of placement, what?


----------



## Dabbler

Here's my take on it:  no pictures are a worry, but his text says all the right things.  If it is still connected to power, and he does a turning cut under power feed and a facing cut under poser feed, and it performs well, and it is in great condition, like he says, then it might be worth it to the right person.

No demonstration: for sure a walk away.


----------



## Chuck K

Yes, it was the feel of it. The smooth running spindle. Even when you switched over to gear drive it felt smooth. The saddle traversed smoothly. I like the feel of old Leblond Regals  too though. I guess it's just a user friendly feeling.


----------



## Dabbler

-- my new lathe is a LeBlond Regal Servo 15".  Love it.


----------



## Winegrower

I have to find one of these EE lathes and try it.   If it’s smoother than the Takisawa, that’s one fine machine.
The feel of the Tak is what sold me.


----------



## bakrch

Agreed.  The two best lathes in our shop are a 1954 Monarch Series 60 and 1959 15" Leblond Regal. Our larger manual lathes (16,18,22,42) are newer Taiwan and Bulgarian made Summit machines that just feel awful in comparison. Things are breaking on the new lathes, but the old ones just keep going.

My favorite is the Leblond, but the Monarch is close.

To be fair, the Bulgarian 16" Summit is really nice as well. Still not in the same universe as the older machines.


----------



## Karl_T

I have the exact same issue, a monarch 10EE and a Leblond 15" servo shift. (plus  an antique 16x120 leblond, a Mazak M4 cnc, and a hardinge CHNC)

I prefer the 10EE for small work and go to the Leblond for larger stuff. Any other lathe is just painful to run after this. Now it took nearly a lifetime to get the lathes I wanted, just got the servo shift last year after longing for one over 20 years.


----------



## Winegrower

What is the function of Servo Shift?


----------



## Dabbler

The gear change lever isn't connected directly to the gear train, but to contacts.  When you stop the lathe with the brake, a servo motor moves the yokes to the appropriate position as indicated by the gear lever.  Sounds complicated, but it makes things operate very nicely!


----------

